# Bargain motorhome microwave



## AllyColman (Oct 1, 2010)

Just purchased fantastic bargain from Argos, a variable wattage microwave. Tested it at three sites and works perfectly. We run it at 500watts but you can select up to 700.
Argos Value Range White Manual Microwave. 400/6914.
Weights 10.7 kgs and fits in one of our overhead cupboards.
£24.99


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As far as I know ('cos I fixed 'em for years) reduced power on a microwave is achieved by simply varying the duty cycle of the magnetron.

They either produce full power or no power so they are switched on and off according to the power output required.

If you listen you can hear the process happening.

When it is cycled on it is taking full power so it would still trip a breaker rated at less than that.


----------



## AllyColman (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Pippin, That means we can run it at full power without tripping the supply, even more of a bargain now!


----------

